# pain relief



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, I should of asked this with my previous Q, but did not think until I read someone elses Q about Ibuprofen.

My periods are excruciating.  So much so I have a prescription for both Tramadol and Co-Codamol 30mg.  I am not allowed to take enough Co-codamol in a day to manage the pain, so the doc said I can take co-codamol in the day and then Tramadol at night.  Luckily its only like this for 48hrs.

Thing is, when I was prescribed these a couple of months ago, I was unaware of my upcoming IVF treatment date.  

To further complicate matters I am taking 2x75mg low dose aspirin a day for sticky blood, which I also started taking after I got the painkiller prescription.

My question is twofold...  

Am I ok on these painkillers with the aspirin?  
Will I be ok on these painkillers for my next period now Im in treatment (d/r started 15 feb, so period expected in about a week).


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok to take with the aspirin, as for taking during treatment then best ask your clinic what they usually advise. I have heard of some clincis that prefer patients not to take opiate based painkillers (although I'm not clear on what evidence this is based on).

Maz x


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank mazv, Ive emailed my consultant and if she replies I will update the post in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Update as promised....

My consultant told me that I was ok to take the Tramadol, Co-codamol and add "Brufen" if I need to.

I think the advice about Ibuprofen contradicts common advice so I would strongly advise anyone to seek their own advice with regard to this.  I will not be adding Ibuprofen, but am slightly re-assured that Co-codamol and Tramadol seem to be acceptable in the circumstance.


----------

